# Plant Id



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

An LSF here in Dallas has this plant for sale. It looks nice being that the leaves are kinda pink(red) and green. Not sure if it is and aquatic plant.
It went by the name Colorama. Here are the pics.




























Any ideas what this is? Is it aquatic?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Dracaena marginata, variety colorama. Commonly known as the rainbow tree. Definitely not aquatic. Sold as a house plant. Likes drying out between waterings. Full sun.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Another non-aquatic plants that LSFs are selling as aquatic


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

We should try to compile a list of the most common non aquatic plants sold as such.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

There are certain characteristics that help in trying to identify a plant that has no business being underwater---thick stem and thick leaves, especially if the leaves are not broad, but narrow, like those of your Dracaena. 

These characteristics aren't always reliable. If you had never seen an Anubias before, you couldn't be blamed for thinking it might not grow underwater. Same for a number of emerse-grown stem plants, such as Ludwigia, Hygrophila, etc., emersed Cryptocoryne and swords. But, if you see a mystery plant that isn't in one of those groups, be suspicious. 

When I lived in Milwaukee, I remember seeing somebody come into one of the better aquarium stores there and trying to sell a bunch of clearly recognizable backyard weeds to the owner as aquarium plants. Fortunately, the owner of this store knew his aquarium palnts and declined to buy.


----------

